

Show HN: Channel Surfing with Topchan.TV - topchantv

http://www.topchan.tv/<p>I've just launched a Web TV app for beta testing.  It's a webapp for playing Youtube videos continuously in channels.<p>There are too much work for me in searching and clicking in Youtube to play videos, so I built the app to hunt for the videos, organize them in channels, and play them automatically.  Now I can be the lazy couch potato that I'm aspired to be.<p>What do you think?  Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
======
citizenkeys
where are you based? do you have a co-founder? email me: citizenkeys at gmail
dot com

